

Counting in hexadecimal on your fingers - nickb
http://pozorvlak.livejournal.com/105840.html

======
xirium
With 10 fingers, you can count to 2^10.

~~~
JacobAldridge
Useful, unless you're my ISP and you dictate that 1Gb = 1000Mb.

Ah, Telstra Bigpond - a team that would mandate pi=3.0 because the value of
simplicity far outweighs, you know, actually having practical applications.

~~~
ralph
1Gb is 1000Mb. 1Gib is 1024Mib.

------
jauco
there's an even better technique called Chisenbop. It allows you to defer
basic calculations to a mechanical process. It's described in "mind
performance hacks" from o'reilly.

[http://www.ludism.org/mentat/MindPerformanceHacks_2fTurnYour...](http://www.ludism.org/mentat/MindPerformanceHacks_2fTurnYourHandsIntoAnAbacus)

